# 2Danger Hardtail Rohloff gefunden



## stoppelhopper (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute Morgen dieses Bike hier an / in einer Hecke in der Nähe unseres Grundstücks gefunden:





Der rechtmässige Eigentümer schickt mir am besten dir Rahmennummer oder die Seriennummer der Rohloff.

Gab's nicht mal nen lost&found owl thread? Hab' nix gefunden, falls ich zu blind war möge es gerne verschoben werden


----------



## wolfi (29. Oktober 2014)

hi markus,
du meinst diesen thread?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verloren-und-gefunden.660372/
ist ja schon ein markantes rad... ein doppelt gefährlich mit einer rohloff....tststs.... sachen gibts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (29. Oktober 2014)

Genau den meinte ich, danke Wolfi! Verschieben müsste aber wohl unser Mod, oder?!

Markant ist das Radl auf jeden Fall, deswegen bin ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen dass sich hier bestimmt der Besitzer ausfindig machen lässt. Oder zumindest jemanden der jemanden kennt der...

Ansonsten werde ich mal in der Bielefelder 2-Danger Vetriebszentrale anfragen.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2014)

bei rohloff über die seriennummer?
vielleicht war das ding mal zur wartung.


----------



## nippelspanner (30. Oktober 2014)

Mach da nicht so´ne Aktion von!
Für so etwas gibt´s doch in jeder Stadt ein Fundbüro.
Da abgeben; wenn sich nach einem 1/2 Jahr oder so keiner gemeldet hat, darfst Du´s behalten.
*Bingo*


----------



## crossboss (30. Oktober 2014)

tststs.............die Wegwerfartikel werden immer teurer.................man siehts an der Sattelstütze ! Hat halt nicht so recht gepasst!!!!!


----------



## BigKahuna1977 (3. Januar 2015)

Hey Marcus, melde dich doch mal bitte bei deinen Nachbarn. Ich weiß wem das Rad gehört und habe ihn auch schon von deinem Fund berichtet.

Gruß, Sebi!


----------

